# Bibliothek für Graph Visualisierung gesucht



## as182005 (22. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe schon das halbe Internet abgesucht und nichts gefunden. Vielleicht hat ja irgend ein erfahrener Java-Entwickler einen Tipp für mich.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Java Graph Visualisierung, die folgende Kriterien erfüllen muss:

- Open Source
- SVG/PDF Export Möglichkeit (kann auch über ein Workaround sein, hauptsache ich bekomm am Ende ein PDF Smile )
- Es müssen nicht primitive Knoten und Kanten dargestellt werden können, d.h. Beschriftungen usw.

Momentan lösen wir unsere Graph Visualisierung mit GraphViz. Wir möchten nun aber eine integrierte Lösung, also eine Java Bibliothek.

Wäre für einige Vorschläge wirklich dankbar.

Viele Grüße

as182005


----------



## Wildcard (22. Sep 2009)

Mir gefällt Zest am besten. Du kannst dir aber auch mal yEd anschauen.


----------



## as182005 (22. Sep 2009)

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Aber kann ich die beiden Projekte denn als Bibliothek in mein Projekt einbinden. Der Plan ist, dass wir die Bibliothek zur Visualisierung einer vorhandenen Datenstruktur benutzen. 

Es sollte also möglich sein, ohne ein extra Programm zu starten, das PDF mit dem Graph zu bekommen, die ganze Graph Visualisierung sollte also unter der Oberfläche ablaufen. Sodass wir nur die Klassen der Bibliothek in unserem Projekt benutzen müssen.

Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2009)

Die Oberfläche von Zest lässt sich nicht ohne Eclipse betreiben, die Layout Algorithmen aber schon.
Bei yEd musst du selbst mal schauen wie es unter der Haube aussieht.


----------

